# This Is A Texas Squash



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I was going through some garden photos that I had printed off about 6 or 7 years ago and found one that I had taken of a squash that I picked from one of my plants at the end of the growing season one year. Kinda odd but I assure you that the photo is genuine, I dont have the know how to "Fix" a photo. 

My youngest daughter found it when she went out to pick a squash for her breakfast one morning. One of her favorite breakfasts during the garden season is to dice yellow squash, potatoes, a jalapeno pepper and tomato and fry it like hash browns. Its a little weird even by my standards but as long as she likes it, hey good for her.

She came into the house to get me because she was too scared to touch it. I doubled over laughing, picked it and brought it into the house and took a few pictures of it. We sent the photos to the "Jones Soda Company" to see if they would put it on one of the runs of soda, they decided it would not be such a good idea. Sooo, I forgot about it until I found the lone ragged copy about an hour ago.

I couldn't find the original Image file and the grandson ran off with the USB cable for my scanner so I took a photo of the photo.


----------



## Rachel (Mar 5, 2012)

What a manly squash


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

ROFL!!! :congrat:


----------

